# hal leaves cruft files in /etc

## hepta_sean

Whenever some device is automounted by hal & co, it leaves a zero length file /etc/.fstab.hal.[something] behind:

```
sean@lois ~ $ ls -l /etc/.fstab.hal.*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 11 18:16 /etc/.fstab.hal.5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 16 06:02 /etc/.fstab.hal.8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 22 22:02 /etc/.fstab.hal.E

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 11 22:13 /etc/.fstab.hal.g

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 11 18:17 /etc/.fstab.hal.O

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 11 22:13 /etc/.fstab.hal.v

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 11 18:18 /etc/.fstab.hal.X
```

Can I get rid of this behaviour somehow? (I know, I could just delete them in some local start-up script, but there must be a cleaner solution.)

Thanks,

sean

----------

